

The Beach Ruby Conference in Brazil - dinizz
http://tropicalrb.com/

======
jfaerman
If the great content is not enough to convince you to go, check out the
conference
venue:[https://m.flickr.com/photos/ponteshoteis/sets/72157625700105...](https://m.flickr.com/photos/ponteshoteis/sets/72157625700105820/)

